# Another new Pygmy lover here



## TNP

Hi. I found this forum when I was searching for examples of barns and stuff that goes in barns. :greengrin: I see some familiar names here from the other goat forum I joined recently.  

I have two 3-month-old doelings. One is believed to be Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf, and the other might be pure Pygmy but I'm not sure. 

This is the first time I've had goats. Yesterday I finished closing in half of my 2-car carport to make a 3 sided barn for them. Now I'm trying to figure out how to arrange the inside of the barn, what kind of hay feeders to make for when they get older, etc. My current feeder is a wire basket from Walmart, and another one hinged onto it that serves as the cover so the goats can't jump in it. It's the perfect size for kids, with minimal hay waste, and so cheap. Cheap is good! :greengrin: They'll outgrow it eventually, so I'd like to build a big one for the barn. Have already gotten some good ideas here.  

Right now the goats are in a dog pen with a dog house in it. Next week they get their second booster shots and second worming (they're infested with barber pole worms), and by then I hope to have the inside of the barn ready so I can move them in there and then let them out in the huge yard in the daytime.


----------



## cdtrum

WELCOME! You will find soooo much helpful info here......I brought my first goats home a year ago and if it weren't for this forum, I probably would have killed them by now.......I knew nothing! 

Do you have them on a good loose goat mineral? They really that to.


----------



## TNP

cdtrum said:


> Do you have them on a good loose goat mineral? They really that to.


Thanks for the welcome. I don't have them on a loose mineral yet. I have a mineral block, which I got to start out with because that's all they had at the co-op and I wanted something right away. I went looking for loose minerals at Tractor Supply yesterday, but they don't have the Golden Blend brand I wanted. I have one more co-op and a milling store to check, which I'll check when I go to that town for their next vet visit in a few days. The milling store might have it, as they seem to carry a lot of well known brands. If not, I'll use the one Tractor Supply has.


----------



## StaceyRosado

welcome :wave:

as to a mineral -- there are a couple brands I like too. The best being Southern States Top Choice goat mineral. But I do hear that Golden Blend is very good, nice choice to be looking for. I also have used with good results Purina Goat Minerals, and Sweet Lix is ok. It really depends on your area which is best but for my area the Top Choice has worked best.

I think you said you found some ideas here for hay feeders which is cool. Not sure where you looked but if you check the Barnyard Bonanza area you should find some pictures of hay feeders.


----------



## liz

Welcome.....and so glad you found us, there are so many willing to give very helpful info here.

TSC around here has started to carry a goat specific mineral..Manna Pro is the brand.
The Golden Blend is available through Hoeggars Supply www.thegoatstore.com


----------



## RowdyKidz

Welcome from a Pygmy breeder in Ohio!! :wave: Glad to have you here with us!

We love pictures by the way...


----------



## toth boer goats

well welcome.... :wave: I am so happy ...you found us ...and sounds like... you are setting up a great home ...for your goats.....If you have any questions ....please feel free to ask...we are here for you and your goaties... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup: Again welcome


----------



## TNP

Thanks for the warm welcome, everyone!


----------

